# Train tickets - how does it work?



## Sealine (16 July 2012)

This is probably a stupid question but here goes.....I have got a one day travelcard with my tickets which I understand covers travel within Zone 1.

I will be getting a train from Luton to Blackheath changing at London Bridge.  I also understand I need to use this website to buy my tickets:

http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/times_fares/london2012/

It appears to be selling me a train ticket from Luton to St Pancras and then my free travelcard will cover the remaining journey to Blackheath.  Is it safe to assume I can stay on the train until London Bridge where I change trains to Blackheath.  Will I get through all the National Rail ticket barriers at London Bridge and Blackheath with my Zone 1 travel card?  

Ticket is very cheap at £10.40 return. It would normally be about £29 return.


----------



## teapot (16 July 2012)

The travelcard is for all 9 zones so yes you'll get through the barriers


----------



## Sealine (16 July 2012)

Oh OK.  Great thanks.  

Reading some of the advice on here I might avoid London Bridge and change at Blackfriars and Charing Cross instead.


----------



## Sleighfarer (16 July 2012)

Sealine said:



			Oh OK.  Great thanks.  

Reading some of the advice on here I might avoid London Bridge and change at Blackfriars and Charing Cross instead.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea.


----------



## Faithkat (17 July 2012)

why get the train to Blackheath?  It took me 5 minutes last Sunday to walk from Greenwich Station to the Park  . . . . .  Blackheath is right down the bottom of the Park and a good 20 minutes walk away


----------



## teapot (17 July 2012)

Faithkat said:



			why get the train to Blackheath?  It took me 5 minutes last Sunday to walk from Greenwich Station to the Park  . . . . .  Blackheath is right down the bottom of the Park and a good 20 minutes walk away
		
Click to expand...

Because depending on where you're coming from, getting a train and/or the DLR to Greenwich means heading into and across central London. I do that enough at the best of times, I'm not doing when the Olympics are on  For me anyway, it's quicker to go to Blackheath and walk...

Also, the entrance to the park during the eventing (at least) is by the museum OR from Blackheath which will make the walk from Greenwich station longer.


----------

